
Trade war dents Chinese company profits, portfolio inflows - Fjolsvith
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-markets-trade/trade-war-dents-chinese-company-profits-portfolio-inflows-idUSKCN1VN0TO
======
Fjolsvith
"To offset effects of the trade war, Chinese policymakers rolled out measures
including tax cuts and lower reserve requirements for banks, which were pushed
to lend to smaller companies."

That lower reserve requirement is going to be their Achilles heel.

